# Official NXT Discussion Thread 5/25



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm looking forward to yet another Bryan Danielson promo. It was disclosed on Raw that he will appear to confront Michael Cole again.
Hopefully that means another appearance by Michael Tarver. Darren & Skip can stay home. kthx.


Hopefully Gabriel or Heath Slater get eliminated. Heath's gimmick sucks and he really has done nothing to stand out from the other rookies despite being given things like a win over Chris Jericho.

In the end though it doesn't matter. Wade will be winning and every one of these superstars are on contract with trademark names.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Since Otunga's wrestling Slater, we might get a good match out if Garbriel and Barrett wrestle. Hoping Otunga gets eliminated, tonight once again proved he doesn't even have a tenth of the charisma people say he does. The Danielson/Cole showdown is gonna be good.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm really excited. Cole/Danielson should be another segment full of win.

I think Heath Slater or Justin Gabriel will be sent home tonight. I'm actually part of that small minority who likes Slater, so seeing him go would be a shame, but I never expected him to win. He's actually not that bad, he's a lot better heel though. It'll be a shame to see Gabriel go also, I really enjoy him as well.

But I would sell my soul to the devil just to see otunga elminated and never called up to either of the main rosters as long as I shall live. I really would. I _really_ hope Satan is listening...

Otunga= talentless hack, and his fiancee isn't that big of a deal to bring a lot more attention to WWE.


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

Guessing Barrett loses, Gabriel wins, and Otunga beats Slater to eliminate him.


----------



## Herr Wichtig (May 16, 2010)

Looking forward to the public apology Cole is trying get out of Danielson, too.
The most interesting part will be how they deal with the problem that 
only 4 rookies are left, after Otunga vs Slater there isn´t that many possible
matches with Barret and Gabriel in it, right?


----------



## MEM Member 4Life (May 11, 2009)

It's funny to see that the 'E may have realised that Danielson is by far the best thing that they have on the show! He dominates the show more after beeing eliminated then before tbh!!!

Should be a very good segment! After all of the rookies verbaly attcked Slater on RAW, I can see Gabriel beeing eliminated! I think Slater will make it one more round!
The one that would deserve the boot is clearly Otunga!!! But I think it's more likely that Slater and/or Gabriel will go!

I hope that they'll finish of NXT next week with a Three Way were Barrett dominates the other two rookies and will be declared the rightfull and deserving winner!!!


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Can't wait to see the Danielson and Cole segment, more excited than i have been about something in wrestling in a while.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Looking forward to Cole/Danielson and hoping creative doesn't screw it up. I'm really hoping Otunga goes home but I think it will be either Slater or Gabriel.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Am looking forward to Cole/Danielson after the announcement on RAW


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

look at how stupid Otunga looks omfg. Is that what you call charisma and "it factor"!? He looks like a fucking child with those headphones


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Cattle Mutilation??? 
Crossface chickenwing?? 
Dragon Elbow Strikes??


massive "wet in pants" moment coming soon


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

god the image of otunga makes me want to punt a kitten.

i hope future wrestlers look at otunga and say to themselves 'i had a gimmick like that, maybe i need to think of a new one'


----------



## markiz2001 (Sep 29, 2005)

here is what's going to happen

-michael cole calls out the dragon 
-gabriel eliminated
-slater vs otunga main event. slater wins. 

next week otunga eliminated, so we have a face vs heel finals


----------



## MEM Member 4Life (May 11, 2009)

Is it confirmed that the final will be one on one??? I would like a three way on the last episode tbh!!!


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

I hope they have the Pro's on the stage again, that added a really cool dynamic to the show last week.

Slater to go please.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Inb4Evolution

I hope Otunga gets the boot, I expect Slater to go though.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I am still hoping Slater wins this competition, he is my favorite byfar.

So tonight I hope it is Otunga or Justin.

Danielson and Cole Promo is going to be highest rated of the night since all the ROH marks will be tuning in for it.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Cant stand slater, hope barrett wins the whole thing, good on the mic and in the ring.

Looking foward to seeing the danielson vs cole segment


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

I had a prediction in the Raw forum that WWE Management will reinstate Daniel Bryan. Cole already indicated an "apologize or I'll sue" segment tonight. I think Bryan will come out and threaten to counter sue Cole/WWE for defamation. A settlement will be made where Daniel Bryan gets reinstated but he's not allowed to get within 5 feet of Cole.

Like last time, when Otunga was singled out by his peers but wasn't eliminated, Slater will not be eliminated, so either Gabriel or Otunga will be gone. If Bryan indeed gets reinstated, then Gabriel will be eliminated in order to balance out the final four (two heels, two faces).


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

It is funny though that the best thing on NXT is involved around a guy who is already eliminated.. 

I'm looking forward to the Danielson/Cole Apology thing also.

Hopefully Otunga gets eliminated but more than likely it will be "the one man rock band" Heath Slater or Gabriel, Unfortunatly.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Really looking forward to the Danielson/Cole promo. I bet Cole trained Jiu-Jitsu and will make Danielson tap out with an armbar or something.
No, I think Danielson will go wild on him again. Or maybe on Cole's lawyers or whoever there will be with him. Should steal the show again.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Otunga will stay until the end unfortunately it seems. Then again, he's really the only one who seems like a threat to Barrett. If it was just him and Slater or Gabriel then the result would be pretty obvious.

Then again R Truth just won the US title and that means Otunga would get a shot at his pro's belt.. 

Danielson and Barrett are the only ones I really see making it far after nxt


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

I would love to see Otunga eliminated, but I think it will be Slater. Looking forward to Danielson "stealing the show" in his one segment like he said he would. Cole being put in the crossface chickenwing would be epic!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm starting to feel as though Justin Gabriel might come through the field and win this thing. For the first time in the shows run.

:hmm:

Just had to get that out there. My pick had gone from Dragon to Barrett to Gabriel gradually.


----------



## Soupias (Mar 13, 2010)

Here we are two episodes after Danielson elimination still watching this show just for his promos!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Are they confirmed as singles matches? I can feasibly see 20 mins dedicated to some stupid ass challenge/Pro comments, 10 to Danielson/Cole and the remaining time to a F4W to promote the upcoming PPV.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

So, is anyone else expecting Cole to announce that he's suing Daniel Bryan only for Bryan to respond that "Daniel Bryan doesn't exist" and then beat the beejesus out of him?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Daniel Bryan not existing any more and Michael Cole getting his ass kicked would be pretty awesome. I just hope that they get the pros involved in some matches.

And is Carlito calling his vote in from the unemployment line?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hoping Otunga gets eliminated this week, although not expecting it. I have no idea how they rank in this compeitition. Otunga hasn't done anything of any importance in weeks yet he stays at number two. Then last weeks number 3 Gabriel beats the number 4 in Slater...and gets bumped down to 4th in favour of the guy he just beat moving into his spot? Very confusing.

I expect either Slater or Gabriel to go tonight.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

will94 said:


> So, is anyone else expecting Cole to announce that he's suing Daniel Bryan only for Bryan to respond that "Daniel Bryan doesn't exist" and then beat the beejesus out of him?


lol I would laugh out loud if that happened.

Michael Cole: Daniel Bryan, if you don't apologize to me for what you did to me last week....I'm going to sue you for all you got!

Bryan: Who the fuck is Daniel Bryan?

Cole: You are!!

Bryan: Daniel Bryan doesn't even exist....and if you are going to sue a nonexistent person for all he's got....then by all means go ahead. You aren't going to get much.

Cole: Shut up! We all know your Daniel Bryan!

Bryan: I'm Bryan Fuckin' Danielson! *begins to beat the living shit out of Cole and his Cole Miner Attorneys and kicks Cole's fucking head in*

*after the beatdown*

Bryan: I Don't Apologize....oh and one more thing. "You Just Got Your Fucking Head Kicked In!"

Crowd: *starts chanting* "You Just Got Your Fucking Head Kicked In!"


As for tonight's NXT....I really hope that the pros can see that David Otunga doesn't care. I mean seeing yesterday and last week he didn't even care that he was number 2 he was just listening to his damn headphones and watching that portable TV thing. I would love to see Otunga get the boot this week and hopefully kicked out of the WWE forever. If this whole competition was focused on Wrestling Ability and the Pride of the Sport, Otunga would have either been the first guy eliminated. The guy even botched a tag going in and out of the match. How can you botch a tag? Please for the love of all that is holy, please eliminate Botchtunga tonight.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Now that Bryan is not longer officially competing, I really hope Barret to win!!!

Hope Bryan get Cole's a&&%%&s kicked again hahaha :gun:


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

I am hoping Bryan puts Cole in the cattle mutilation.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

This show will be eternal proof that Vince McMahon still knows what makes you tick.

We all expected Danielson to win, then he lost for 10 straight weeks and everyone thought he would survive and do a redemption storyline, then he was eliminated and everyone thought the WWE was fucking with us by including him, then he cuts epic promo's involved with Cole and getting talked about on Monday Night Raw.

You DON'T know whats going to happened next, and if you say you do without looking at spoilers your a fragging liar.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Here we go. Been looking forward to tonight's show for some reason.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

get botchtunga off my screen


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Time to watch Cole get his fucking head kicked in! Bring it!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I'm really curious as to where they go with Danielson in this episode. Who do you guys see getting eliminated this week?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

The Pros are out again this week. Nice now the pros can see Cole get his fucking head kicked in!!

Aww no Punk....he's to ashamed to be seen.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

doctorj89 said:


> I'm really curious as to where they go with Danielson in this episode. Who do you guys see getting eliminated this week?


Heath Slater is going bye bye tonight. I see Gabriel staying.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

:lmao

No Punk


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

I figured Punk wouldn't be there...


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

dammit no cm punk =[


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Here we go. Been looking forward to tonight's show for some reason.


Because there's a good chance that Cole's gonna get his fucking head kicked in?


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

No Punk.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Haha ... they're saving CM Punk's new hair (or lack thereof) for Smackdown, I guess.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

New music for Barrett sighting? Of course not. lol.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I hope its an elimination up first.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Please welcome...Carlitos!.. God, Matt looks so fat.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

I think Otunga has to wear headphones because he has to get crowd noises piped in through them, giving him the illusion that people care about him.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I would have marked if CM Punk was wearing a towel like a turban again


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

why said:


> Please welcome...Carlitos!.. God, Matt looks so fat.





Matt should get on the Jeff Hardy meth weight loss plan.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

wonder after nxt what will happen on Tuesdays?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Wait the finale next week? Also NXT championships match at Fatal Four Way?


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Season finale next week huh? Barrett to win.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Why in the bloody F is Otunga wearing headphones???


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> New music for Barrett sighting? Of course not. lol.


They sure as hell better debut it tonight. I mean the show's over next week and we still haven't heard his new theme. And now to see who they gang up on this week.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Gingja ninja! LOL!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

lmfao david otoga is benny hill show hahahaha


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

the Ginger ninja....


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Wade is a good talker!


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

LOL kayfabe breaking. Otunga cant work but can talk :lmao


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Damn Wade! He's on fire!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

lolol @ botchunga calling someone boring


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Why in the bloody F is Otunga wearing headphones???


He's been wearing those every week for a while. Did we ever determine if these interviews are pre-written or these guys being put on the spot?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

So basically all of them voted for each other.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Why in the bloody F is Otunga wearing headphones???





Kazz said:


> I think Otunga has to wear headphones because he has to get crowd noises piped in through them, giving him the illusion that people care about him.


My opinion. lol


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Please get Botchtunga off our TV's. I'd like to see Bryan kick his fucking no talent head in!! Who's with me? Anyone?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Hahaha ... I like how Truth is still doing his entrance even though he was already out there. And, may I say, you guys can say what you want about it, but I was at OTL and participated in the whole "What's Up" thing ... it was fun as hell.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

The "Botchtunga" hate is played out.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Please get Botchtunga off our TV's. I'd like to see Bryan kick his fucking no talent head in!! Who's with me? Anyone?


bryan doesn't have to do nothing, just let botchunga do something in the ring and he'll hurt himself


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Okay people. It's time to play:

*HOW MANY TIMES WILL HE BOTCH!?!*

I'm guessing he will botch a tag and a lot of other things for a total of......8 times.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

THNC said:


> The "Botchtunga" hate is played out.


Not it's not. He's sloppy in the ring. You can't go too far if you can barely wrestle (unless you're the Great Khali).


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Okay people. It's time to play:
> 
> *HOW MANY TIMES WILL HE BOTCH!!*
> 
> I'm guessing he will botch a tag and a lot of other things for a total of......8 times.


I'd play, but there's only so much a person can count.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

THNC said:


> The "Botchtunga" hate is played out.


The hate will only stop when he starts to improve in the ring. Since he's been getting worse since NXT began I'd say the hate will continue for a while yet


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Otunga doesn't even belong in a wrestling ring.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Red Headed Step Child Heath Slater


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

botchtunga botched a tag in ... again LOL


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

he botchted a tag again haha


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

He botched the tag! I called it.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Otunga can't do anything in the ring, not sure why some people can't see that. If a guy can't even execute a tag properly, he's pretty much worthless as a wrestler.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

When Michael Cole says you have "It," you know you are in trouble.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

R-Truth was like come on you walking botch machine tag me in.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Cold: "I'm Hip!"
Matthews: "You need a Hip Replacement."


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Michael Cole: I'm HIP, I am not a Vegan!

lol sure Cole.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh for crap's sake, shut up Cole.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Otunga's got Michael Cole's approval...

Vintage burial, anyone?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> When Michael Cole says you have "It," you know you are in trouble.


What if it's Vince McMahon in his ear telling him to say that Otunga has it?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

whew made it just in time, stupid stupid work


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I can't get enough of this banter between Cole and Matthews.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Slater has some talent, but he irritates me.


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

lol awesome roll through.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Otunga can even make a pinfall look bad lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

aw man google man won


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

notice botchunga didn't hit the ropes at all


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Boooooo


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

KnowYourRole said:


> What if it's Vince McMahon in his ear telling him to say that Otunga has it?




And here's your 8-time WWE Champion, David Otunga.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Get used to Otunga.He's the future.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

I was going to Google David Otunga, but I was too busy playing PacMan...


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

So if Slater is not eliminated then who will be? He just lost, so my guess is he is gone for sure.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Daniel bryan !


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Finally.. Cole is going to get his ass kicked


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol, he botched getting hit with that crossbody and accidently won. OK maybe not but it's the only thing he didn't.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

really? sweater vests for the 2nd week?


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> And here's your 8-time WWE Champion, David Otunga.


If Sheamus can win top WWE gold I don't see why Otunga can't.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Bryan Danielson is NXT!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

fiftyonepercent said:


> really? sweater vests for the 2nd week?


He's a Mean Street Posse Fan!!!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

THNC said:


> If Sheamus can win top WWE gold I don't see why Otunga can't.


I'm not a fan of Sheamus at all, but Sheamus is miles ahead of Otunga in talent.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

THNC said:


> If Sheamus can win top WWE gold I don't see why Otunga can't.


Sheamus has been wrestling for years and is actually talented. Otunga's been in training for a year and that's what he has to show for it.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

THNC said:


> Get used to Otunga.He's the future.


Of course...we'll get used to calling Otunga the worst wrestler in WWE not named The Great Khali.

OK i get it, he has mic kills, "the look" and some small fame, but he can at least show that he'll improve in the ring.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

It makes me think that Otunga needs this NXT win more than anybody because the rest of the wrestlers can easily get over without winning. Barret has already proven that.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

fiftyonepercent said:


> really? sweater vests for the 2nd week?


Real men wear sweater vests. Next week I'm expecting to see argyle.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

lmaooooooooooo cole


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Rmx820 said:


> I'm not a fan of Sheamus at all, but Sheamus is miles ahead of Otunga in talent.





Onmi said:


> Sheamus has been wrestling for years and is actually talented. Otunga's been in training for a year and that's what he has to show for it.


Sheamus sucks.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

THNC said:


> If Sheamus can win top WWE gold I don't see why Otunga can't.





Sheamus has been wrestling for almost a decade.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I think he forgot when Stone Cold beat him up. And is it just me or is Cole looking older? Maybe it's because of what he's wearing, idk.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

oh yes, let's take another look of the ass whoopin bryan gave you cole.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Really Cole? Most traumatic thing to happen to you in your career? Really? 

Stone Cold might say differently. And Heidenreich.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i guess cole forget getting killed by austin and getting raped by heidenreich


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

The most tramatic thing in your career? Hidenriech says hi


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

bme said:


> Of course...we'll get used to calling Otunga the worst wrestler in WWE not named The Great Khali.
> 
> OK i get it, he has mic kills, "the look" and some small fame, but he can at least show that he'll improve in the ring.


He's worse than Khali.

Khali at least doesn't both his finishing move.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

Cole has been beat several times, but this is the worst thing that has happend to him? Really?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ahahah epic vid


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

The Face of Evil.....is Michael Cole


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Really? More traumatic than Heidenreich?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Please put Cole in the cattle mutilation.


----------



## theanticanadian (Feb 15, 2006)

Anyone else mark out a little for Johnny Gargano as one of Cole's bodyguards?


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Sheamus has been wrestling for almost a decade.


I don't give a fuck.He sucks.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

it disturbs me knowing cole shaves his chest.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Little people's court inc


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Really hoping he gets his head kicked in


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

theanticanadian said:


> Anyone else mark out a little for Johnny Gargano as one of Cole's bodyguards?


funny you say that cause on twitter there are several people saying that :lmao


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

No pop for Danielson.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

djmaza said:


> Cole has been beat several times, but this is the worst thing that has happend to him? Really?


WWEshortTERMmemoryUNIVERSE!!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

TheRealThing said:


> Really? More traumatic than Heidenreich?


I knew he secretly liked it...


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

marking for the kick his head in sign


----------



## TheAce (Jan 16, 2006)

Gargano!!! lol.

His new gimmick should be that he's Coles personal bodyguard. lol.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cole just dumb enough to believe him. lol.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

After listening to the NXT song, I'm wondering if WWE actually listened to the lyrics of the song before making it the theme for NXT.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Daniel Bryan: I LIED!!!! ESE!!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

"Kick his head in" chant!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

people chanting kick his head in ahhaha


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Kick His Head In Chant!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

kick his head in!!!!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

YES! A "KICK HIS HEAD IN" CHANT!

Love this crowd.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

"Kick his head in" chant in the front row lol


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Kick his head in!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I love the "kick his head in" chants


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

ROH officially invaded WWE. Kick his head in chants wtf lolol!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

kick his fucking head in.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Coles ears are SO red...


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

lmao @ Miz's look


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I really want Cole to say listen fuckhead


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cole cuts a good promo actually


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Danielson tapped out.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I'm being very impressed by Cole in this segment.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cole ripping him a new one. Damn


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

get him!!!!!!!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

this is awesome!


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

slap and run!! classic!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Best damn storyline today.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ladies and Gentlemen- Bryan Danielson won this competition even though he was eliminated 3 weeks ago. 
:lmao



WWE definitely realized that the others needed a chance to officially "win" this a lot more than he did.


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Maybe Cole should get away from the announce table and try managing someone. Good mic work from him there.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Miz: You're future endeavored!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

he cold clocked the miz!


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Slap and Run "I learned this from chris jerichoooooooooo"


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

fuck that was awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh wow, Miz got socked.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

cole and miz got owned hahaha


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Michael Cole and the Miz got *OWNED!!!*


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Seriously, this whole angle is fuckin' EPIC. Great work by Cole, Bryan, and WWE on this one.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

OMFG THIS IS AWESOME!

MARK OUT!! 

Daniel Bryan vs Michael Cole at Fatal Four Way! Calling it right now!


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Awesome promo all-around. This is really getting Danielson over.

Cole and Miz have also done a great job.

hahaha, no pros helping miz,,,


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Danielson vs Miz and Cole please


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

why said:


> this is awesome!


clap....clap....clapclapclap....


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

MANIAC! MANIAC! 

Daniel Bryan is awesome. Can't wait for a Bryan/Miz feud.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

GO BRYAN!! DAMN THAT WAS AWESOME!! THAT WAS EPIC WIN!!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

So basically NXT was made to put Bryan Danielson super over. I like it.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

OMG that looked real from Danielson punching Miz to Miz charging at him.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

That was an epic segment. And did anyone else just see that absurd "Half Pint Brawlers" commercial?


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

The Miz getting hammered by Danielson is the best thing that's happened in wrestling lately.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The Miz got owned.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Screw RAW, SD and Impact. This is by far the best thing going in mainstream wrestling today! Really killer segment.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

that was awesome


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Great angle they got going there. Kayfabe wish everything Michael Cole said was true.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The Miz and Cole vs. Danielson feud is going great so far.


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

The Miz took a serious dig off Bryan then. Awesome!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> OMG that looked real from Danielson punching Miz to Miz charging at him.


it was a stiff forearm


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Half-Pint Brawlers. Seems like something that came out of the mind of Vince Russo lol.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Danielson is going to make both Cole & Miz tap one day. That's going to be the most Epic thing ever.

NXT > TNA, RAW, & SD


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Also have to give props to Cole. He did really well in that promo. Wish he was half as good as good when he was commentating


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

i didn't know cole had it in him


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

matt striker on commentary YAY


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Striker in for Cole.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

The final countdown to the revolution has begun and when it hits zero the Dragon of legend will arise to kick heads in and break limbs.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

I can't believe how awesome that was. I think I just witnessed my favorite segment on a wrestling show ever.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

dawgs101 said:


> Awesome promo all-around. This is really getting Danielson over.
> 
> Cole and Miz have also done a great job.
> 
> hahaha, no pros helping miz,,,


Watching that I was just begging the other pros to grab the security and let Miz and Danielson go at it


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Never saw Cole slap Daniel Bryan :lmao


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I thought they were gonna start calling him Danielson after his elimination promo. Cole/Miz vs Danielson is the best thing going on in the WWE.


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

so are they not calling him bryan danielson anymore, i don't understand why they would name drop that and totally forget about it


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Man, that right hand to the Miz had to legit hurt.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at miz


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

.. Daniel Bryan carrying NXT on his shoulders? Vintage!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I love how casually Jericho gets out of his chair.

Wade Barrett SHOULD win NXT.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Jericho at ringside again! Should be awesome


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Crush him, Wade!


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes, Justin Gabriel reminds me of Zack Morris too.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm thinking the whole purpose of name-dropping Bryan Danielson was to let the fans know who Bryan was before WWE. The fans weren't really behind him in the end, and the fact that he said "you go on youtube and look up Daniel Bryan, you only see WWE matches" says that WWE wanted people to go see who he was before the WWE to try and get people behind him again with the whole storyline now.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

varney said:


> so are they not calling him bryan danielson anymore, i don't understand why they would name drop that and totally forget about it


he's still on NXT


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm just going to say one thing......BRYAN F*CKING DANIELSON


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

He's ragdolling him lol


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Apparently, Josh Matthews is Team Jacob.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Jericho shouting notes to the announce table is brilliant!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> I love how casually Jericho gets out of his chair.
> 
> Wade Barrett SHOULD win NXT.


i think he is because we still didn't get to hear his new theme afterall.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

The NXT trio should be done in epic overblown biblical art, Justin Gabriel descending from the heavens with with wings swinging a sword at Wade Barrett standing upon a behemoth which is fighting against a dragon Danielson is riding, the corpse of David Otunga lies dismembered in a pool of black blood.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Jericho: TALK MORE!!! NOW!!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

If for no other reason, I'm glad Barrett is still in it just for Jericho's yelling. "Are you talking about Barrett? WELL YOU SHOULD BE! TALK MORE! NOW!!"


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol "well you should be...talk more"


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TALK MORE, NOW! Spit it out asshole!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

did jericho just say "stay down, asshole?"


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Jericho at ringside screaming about Barrett.

BTW, Cole actually held his own in that segment. Good stuff.


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

Misawa like, how can you not like Striker


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

He's not South African Josh, he's from Minnesota :lmao


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

I missed something or did Cole got his fucking head kicked in? I mean, literally?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

very nice powerbomb


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a bad feeling they'll have Barrett go over all the other rookies and then Otunga will get some fluke roll-up or cheap win when they're in the final 2.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

To the questions about the name change: My theory is that after tonight he'll probably not be seen for a little while and he could come back as Bryan Danielson, and probably reitterate that Daniel Bryan isn't a real person, Bryan Danielson is the real guy who kicks peoples heads in and wins championships.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

If NXT doesn't getting a good rating from this episode, than people are just idiots for not tuning into what's the best thing on Wrestling.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I know it's always reiterated, but when Jericho's done wrestling, he sure as hell better start managing people. Also with that win by Gabriel, I gotta figure Slater's going home. Also where the hell was my mind. 500th post earlier in this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow that 450 is really really pretty, haven't seen him botch it once


----------



## TheAce (Jan 16, 2006)

MISAWA reference!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Man, that move is sweet!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I think they just want everyone to see the 450 splash every week lol


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Here's how i see the pro's poll goin:

1. Otunga
2. Barrett
3. Gabriel
4. Slater and he's eliminated


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

bme said:


> Here's how i see the pro's poll goin:
> 
> 1. Otunga
> 2. Barrett
> ...


geez... Otunga?

He hasn't improved at all in the ring since he started... wth does the WWE see in him?


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Realistic rankings

Gabriel
Barret
Otunga
Slater


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Onmi said:


> Realistic rankings
> 
> Gabriel
> Barret
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Natsuke said:


> geez... Otunga?
> 
> He hasn't improved at all in the ring since he started... wth does the WWE see in him?


that's just based on what's happened tonight.

Otunga won his match, while Barrett lost his.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I have to say that the Danielson/Miz/Cole stuff has to be the most creative thing the WWE has done in a long ass while.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Onmi said:


> Realistic rankings
> 
> Barrett
> Gabriel
> ...


Fixed!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> geez... Otunga?
> 
> He hasn't improved at all in the ring since he started... wth does the WWE see in him?


I would like to know that also......I mean the guy has been on the Smackdown tours to get experience yet that doesn't seem to change anything. Botchtunga makes people like Great Khali & Raja Lion look good.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Natsuke said:


> geez... Otunga?
> 
> He hasn't improved at all in the ring since he started... wth does the WWE see in him?


They see star power attached to him via hudson.

It doesn't make a difference, Otunga isn't liked backstage and being a wrestler is like being in a fraternity. They will pressure him and put all this shit on him unless me mans up or quits like a bitch.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> geez... Otunga?
> 
> He hasn't improved at all in the ring since he started... wth does the WWE see in him?










:no:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao can't get enough of batista


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Fixed!


Gabriel beat Barrett who was No.1 so he goes from 3rd to first.

Barrett lost in singles competition so he goes down 1

Otunga won but it was in tag team competition and he did nothing for 2 weeks

Slater lost and is last.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Batista had me rofl at him in that wheelchair.

Damn, I going to missed Batista


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

_"lets hear it for....Batista"_


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

perro said:


> :no:


she look like a chubby porn star. no wonder otunga takes off his pants like that.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

perro said:


> :no:


God if only JBL & Hardcore Holly were still around....I would love to hear stories of those two beating the hell out of Botchtunga backstage


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> :lmao can't get enough of batista


Batista is definitely the man!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

These are some weird ass graphics for Fatal 4-Way.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

If Orton's able to go, then it should be an awesome ME.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Onmi said:


> Gabriel beat Barrett who was No.1 so he goes from 3rd to first.
> 
> Barrett lost in singles competition so he goes down 1
> 
> ...


Ok, but I am talking about overall talent. In the ring, on the mic, and IT Factor.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Onmi said:


> Realistic rankings
> 
> Gabriel
> Barret
> ...


about as Realistic as TNA's


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

perro said:


> :no:


Oh. lol

On the other hand, holy crap I wanna hit that.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

fiftyonepercent said:


> about as Realistic as TNA's


Going by talent NXT overall should have been

Bryan
Barrett
Tarver
Gabriel
Young
Sheffield
Slater
Otunga

The gap between 7 and 8 is a gaping chasim


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

just tuned in, haha. 

for the pro's poll


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> Oh. lol
> 
> On the other hand, holy crap I wanna hit that.


ino rite


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ashton kutcher should be good


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Slater's hair looks better when it's pulled back.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Wade Barrett is the King at 1.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Get rid of the worthless red head.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh my god...how does Botchtunga stay #2?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Who's the guy with red hair?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

even the kids thought Otunga sucks


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Um, aren't the rankings the same?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

That went just about as planned ... Not particularly sad to see Slater go. Meh.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank god...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

slater gone that's good


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

"Christian I'm one of your peeps"

:lmao


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

weird that Barrett is still #1, never thou he lost tonight.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

did yall hear that lil kid in the ground "yeah christian im 1 of ur peeps" hahaha


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

God it's like the WWE is trolling me!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Miz ... if your jaw is ok ...


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

LMAO "If you're jaw's okay..."


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Oh my god...how does Botchtunga stay #2?


HOLLYWOOD, and not as in Hogan...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

you do, you off


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

"You can never be off in WWE"

Then by that logic Botchtunga shouldn't even be around at all.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Lol at Regal not having a say.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Onmi said:


> God it's like the WWE is trolling me!


hahahahahahah


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

It's axiomatic because Slater is a tapeworm.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Miz _"you can never be off in the WWE"_

Little Kid _"you are"_

LOL


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Mark out!

Axiomatic!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

DO U UNDERSTAND WHAT IM SAYING TO U RIGHT NOW


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Good lord, slater sounds like such a f*cking *******


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, I guess that settles it.



Heath Slater > Jericho > Rock/Austin in the same night.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

... I don't think he's going to blow our minds ...


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ Jericho's expression


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Go home Slater... Dang...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

And once again bryan danielson is the best part of the show. I'm really loving his storyline


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, Otunga... What would they just fucking Hudson herself as well? Pointless ass competition...


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

It's nice to know that Heath Slater is the greatest of all the times.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Besides the fact that Danielson is exciting me more than anyone else in wrestling currently (NEVER thought I would say that), tonight convinced me that Michael Cole would make a phenomenal heel GM/guest host/manager. I am so used to guest hosts flubbing lines that it was really refreshing to see Cole play that sort of role really well.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Ugh, Otunga... What would they just fucking Hudson herself as well? Pointless ass competition...


_Excuse Me!!!!_ *Excuse Me!!!!!!!!!*
Hudson will be the next Smackdown GM...

:gun:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Michael Cole was great tonight. He makes the transition to annoying tool to asshole tool really well. I can honestly say that I really wanted to see him get his ass kicked tonight.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Cole and Miz are doing an excellent job.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Cole is like the traditional Heel manager, he's a dick, the audience wants to see the face get there hands on him but he's constantly hiding behind something and continues to be a dick. And then whenever the face shows him up he makes up an excuse or forgets it.

I'm serious this man could be a manager like J.J. Dillon, Jim Cornette, Paul Heyman, he is just so hateable!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

best episode yet...can't wait till next week to see what else Cole bitches about


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I can't believe i'll say it, but Michael Cole plays his heel persona to perfection tonight, i wonder if he's such an asshole too in real life.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Prospekt's March said:


> I can't believe i'll say it, but Michael Cole plays his heel persona to perfection tonight, i wonder if he's such an asshole too in real life.


He's actually a pretty cool guy when I met him anyway


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

I saw the Daniel Bryan part, and it was awesome. Confusing crowd reaction though. Half the crowd knows who Bryan is, and knows that Cole is full of shit; The other half bought into the image that the WWE has painted Bryan to be, which is the whiney, undeserving, loser. Either way, I enjoyed it, and I hope Cole gets his head kicked in lol.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

The rankings AGAIN made no sense. Gabriel beat Barrett and should realistically be #1. Move Barrett down to #2. Unfortunately, you have to keep Otunga at #3 because he actually won.

But damn. Another week, another week to hold on for Otunga. I hope he enjoys his last week in the limelight, because the plug is finally about to be pulled on this untalented, undeserving disgrace to the wrestling business.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

EvoLution™ said:


> The rankings AGAIN made no sense. Gabriel beat Barrett and should realistically be #1. Move Barrett down to #2. Unfortunately, you have to keep Otunga at #3 because he actually won.
> 
> But damn. Another week, another week to hold on for Otunga. I hope he enjoys his last week in the limelight, because the plug is finally about to be pulled on this untalented, undeserving disgrace to the wrestling business.


Dont hate on the player, hate the game man.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

No, this is one of those situations where you DEFINITELY hate the player.

Otunga is an absolute embarrassment.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

EvoLution™;8449802 said:


> The rankings AGAIN made no sense. Gabriel beat Barrett and should realistically be #1. Move Barrett down to #2. Unfortunately, you have to keep Otunga at #3 because he actually won.
> 
> But damn. Another week, another week to hold on for Otunga. I hope he enjoys his last week in the limelight, because the plug is finally about to be pulled on this untalented, undeserving disgrace to the wrestling business.


Nah, it was fair. Gabriel was in 4th spot and had he lost would most likely have been voted off, you can't have him jump from last to first on the basis of one win. And btw, using your logic, Otunga should be first since he beat third placed Heath Slater and Barrett lost. Sorry but it's true.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Let's not talk about logic. After all, Gabriel DROPPED one spot after beating Slater.

By the system I use, which I like to call the "this actually makes sense" system, Gabriel would be 1st.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

What a mistake. Heath Slater was the best out of the whole bunch tbfh and they rather sacrifice someone who can ACTUALLY work a decent match for someone who married some famous hoe. Screw that.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

breaksilence said:


> What a mistake. Heath Slater was the best out of the whole bunch tbfh and they rather sacrifice someone who can ACTUALLY work a decent match for someone who married some famous hoe. Screw that.


i'm really pulling for wade barrett to win.

danielson>barrett>wrestling>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>otunga


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Apparently, they showed the music video for the show's awful theme song?

Also apparently, my friend was an extra in the crowd in the music video.

Glad to see Slater gone.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

The Daniel Bryan bit was great. Even better than it would have been if he would have put Cole in some sort of submission, because what this build up is doing is making me (and a lot of other people I would assume) want to tune in next week to see what happens. Cole's a great heel. I don't know why he bothers being a face at all. He was good on the mic tonight as others have said. Without a doubt, this is the best storyline in wrestling today. 

As for Slater getting eliminated, I'm torn. He's so goddamn annoying that I can't help but love his obnoxious smile. I think he could have surpassed the Miz in terms of being an annoying heel. Justin Gabriel on the other hand has a nice 450 splash. Besides that, I don't see much. Even Otunga owns him on the mic.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh yes! The crowd chanting "Kick his head in!"

I'm still trying to figure out why the security guards were protecting The Miz; I thought Cole hired them for himself.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

EvoLution™ said:


> Let's not talk about logic. After all, Gabriel DROPPED one spot after beating Slater.
> 
> By the system I use, which I like to call the "this actually makes sense" system, Gabriel would be 1st.


But the ranking isn't supposed to be about wins, its more about marketability. Its who in Kayfabe would be the most marketable, a weird concept.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

This week's elimination went exactly like I though it would go and that would be with Health Slater getting elminated, I though maybe just maybe wwe wouldn't make it so obvious who would get elmintated next, i mean we all know barrett is winning, should have just elminitinated gabriel or otunga just to be more shocking but w/e


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

The crowd's reaction to the Cole/Danielson segment pissed me off. These two dudes were clapping the fuck outta whatever Cole said, and it was kinda sad. They obviously don't know anything past the WWE. Tards.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

The IWC wants Bryan Danielson to kick Michael Cole's ass just as bad as everyone wanted Jerry Lawler to kick Andy Kaufman's ass in the early 80s


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

-SAW- said:


> The crowd's reaction to the Cole/Danielson segment pissed me off. These two dudes were clapping the fuck outta whatever Cole said, and it was kinda sad. They obviously don't know anything past the WWE. Tards.


that's what happens when kids are the direction wwe is going towards. if it was still like it was in 2002-2003 they will mark.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Cole vs. Danielson is seriously the best thing going for the WWE right now.

Great stuff.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Did Michael Cole cut an awesome promo? Has the world stopped spinning?

Actually, I've always liked/respected Cole from back in the olden times when he was backstage doing interviews. He was great at that. Grat at in-ring interviews. And he proved last night he's great at playing a complicated jerk.

I know nine-tenths of the people here see Danielson as the white knight good guy and Cole as the piece of crap heel villain but I have to admit, some of the things Cole said had a ring of truth to them. Obviously we know Danielson is what he truly is, but as far as the WWE audience is concerned, Danielson could very well be considered a "quitter," or a choker, or something along those lines. 

It's a complex storyline. But if Cole keeps bringing the annoyance factor, Danielson should be fine. And The Miz was awesome as well.

I have a bad feeling that Wade Barrett isn't winning NXT. Would seem too predictable after he's been #1 for weeks on end. If Otunga wins, though, I'm going to be irate. Gabriel winning NXT would be fine with me, but he's a face, so the only logical champion in WWE for him to challenge would be Jack Swagger...? 

Or maybe they'll actually just let the best choice win in Barrett. But I'm feeling a swerve coming...


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

FUCK THIS, I hate Otunga so much, he sounds like a 10 year old GAY kid, seriously he talks like a ... and sounds like a 10 year old. If he wins I will assassinate him


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

I loved the Danielson/Cole stuff. Seriously, if Vince ever wants to replace Cole as an announcer, he should become a manager or GM or something like that because the guy can seriously cut a good promo. Awesome stuff right there.

I also think that Miz and Danielson will have a match with the stipulation that if AmDrag beats Miz, he'll get a contract. It's too obvious that Danielson will stay on TV. 

I liked the Peptalk from Jericho to Barrett. Seriously, Barrett _has_ to win the whole damn thing. Never missed a beat, always awesome on the mic, solid in everything he does and I think they'll have the Unified Tag Titles defended at Fatal Four Way (Hart Dynasty vs. Uso's vs. Barrett/Jericho vs. idk), so a win might make sense. I dread Otunga winning because Truth has the US-Title, but I think Barrett will take it home.

Oh and last, but not least: Solid farewell-promo by Slater. Let's not get hung up at the content of it because the delivery was quite good tbh.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL at both *Gin*'s avatar and sig. 

(I've always loved the avatar--it was my favorite moment of TNA programming in the last three months, I think.)

*punk_4_life*, no one can question your passion. This fire burns, eh?


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

anyway if anyone bitches about my random comments then know that I am currently watching NXT. 


lol, Regal is the man, nodding his head at Miz being the first and smiling = win



edit: has there ever been a this belivable brawl in the WWE before? Danielson is the best ffs. And Miz finally got falcon pawnched


----------



## Red Stinger (Aug 25, 2008)

NXT was awesome tonight. I've loved the season. Michael Cole was brilliant in the promo, as was Danielson. They really want the crowd to get behind Danielson, I think they will too.

Slater going was disappointing, it should have been Gabriel. Slater's promo at the end was great.

Wade Barrett is the only man worthy of winning this competition now.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Good NXT.

Daniel Bryan is pretty damn awesome. His shoot style promos are good. I can see it being a gimmick for him whever he gets to RAW/SD.

Also does anyone think that all the eliminated rookies will invade NXT next week?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Michael Cole was so fucking good I forgot to be pissed that Otunga is STILL on this show. At this point I'd be suprised if WWE doesn't wise up and kick his ass off next week. Barrett's clearly the winner, no point in swerving and trying to thrust Gabriel into that spot. And its gonna be a sweet day when Danielson kicks Cole's head in.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8CivihX-PA

i LMAO at the end " MANIAAAC MANIAAAC "


----------



## marleysghost (Feb 27, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Michael Cole was so fucking good I forgot to be pissed that Otunga is STILL on this show... Barrett's clearly the winner, no point in swerving and trying to thrust Gabriel into that spot.


I agree about Barrett winning NXT. Gabriel and Barrett matches are difficult to call - one wins, then it is the other one's turn. WWE rate highly, and are equally promoting, both wrestlers is my opinion on this. The final week looks like being an Otunga, Gabriel, Barrett face-off with the winner taking the prize, which is an interesting permutation. I just think it is Barrett's turn to win again. I am now happy for all three to progress through to the main brands, along with Heath Slater who, perhaps, should have been in the final three instead of Otunga.


----------



## marleysghost (Feb 27, 2010)

Optikk said:


> Good NXT.
> 
> Also does anyone think that all the eliminated rookies will invade NXT next week?


You are probably right; maybe in a Royal Rumble to rouse the crowd before the Gabriel, Otunga and Barrett shoot-out takes centre-stage.


----------



## mstanley (Feb 16, 2009)

Otunga's going to win


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

mstanley said:


> Otunga's going to win


looks that way ... gabriel and barrett are the 2 guys who are neck to neck in this.

but otunga will win and then be shoved down our throats.


----------



## mstanley (Feb 16, 2009)

They'll probably have a triple threat next week, he'll win, and say something like "Boooom how do you like my ring skills now bitches?". Then win.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but I could actually see them giving Otunga the victory next week.

And if they do, they will have thrown this ENTIRE competition and all its meaning right down the shitter. Every week of programming, every match, every promo, every bit of passion from the guys who actually WANT to be here. If Otunga wins, all of that means nothing. Because Otunga means nothing. If this were a real competition, Otunga would have been eliminated first. Those are just the facts. He doesn't deserve to be in the final 7, the final 6, the final 5, the final 4, and certainly not the final 3. If you ask me, he doesn't even deserve to be in this competition, period. He represents exactly the reason why this is a cutthroat business; there are tons of wrestlers that only THINK they're talented, and we never hear a word about them. Why? Because they're not talented, they fail their opportunities, and they don't make it. This is the kind of guy that David Otunga is. And yet somehow, he's in the final three and simply because of the negative stereotype towards WWE, actually looks like a guy who could win this competition. It's pathetic, it's sad, and it's insulting. 

It should be between Barrett and Gabriel. All-around, Barrett has been better. That's indisputable. But Gabriel has plenty of appeal himself. Both have shined on NXT, and both actually deserve to be here. I will not be upset with either one of them winning.

As for Michael Cole, I really believe he's found his calling. To me, the message is clear: Get him out from behind the announce table. Put him in a heel GM or heel manager role. He's spectacular at it. His promo was great and this is clearly the role he should be in. Plus, we could get a more talented announcer, whether young (Byron Saxton) or old (Jim Ross) in his place. Either way, it would not be a loss; in fact, it would be a gain. It's almost unfair at this point to not take advantage of what has been revealed as Cole's true upside.

Cole/Danielson is the best thing going on WWE television right now.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Alkomesh2 said:


> But the ranking isn't supposed to be about wins, its more about marketability. Its who in Kayfabe would be the most marketable, a weird concept.


Even in this regard Otunga fails.

There's absolutely nothing special about him. He can't wrestle, he can't cut promos, he doesn't have the "it" factor despite the 10000 promos telling us he does, etc.


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm starting to think that Otunga is going to win also, for the main reason that his pro, R-Truth, has the US Belt now. Since they have had their problems, Otunga is going to win and challenge R-Truth for the title. It's really the only title option available for the final 3. Barrett and Gabriel have no reason to go after any of the titles yet, and Otunga-Truth is ready made already.


----------



## Soupias (Mar 13, 2010)

Actually, Otunga is good at being universally disliked. I think he will be able get heat whenever he is required and that's a plus. Unfortunately his in-ring skills need a lot of work.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Soupias said:


> Actually, Otunga is good at being universally disliked. I think he will be able get heat whenever he is required and that's a plus. Unfortunately his in-ring skills need a lot of work.


X-pac heat isn't hard to get ffs.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Punk_4_Life said:


> X-pac heat isn't hard to get ffs.


It is for Otunga because he's a heel. X-Pac heat is reserved for those faces who the crowd literally want dead due to their being shit, stale or just packaged wrongly.

Since the term 'X-Pac heat' is so over-used, I tend to call it Rocky Maivia heat. If Heath Slater gets called up to the main roster as he is right now I suspect that he would get it too.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Well know Barrett has to win it. Otanga is just a freaking moron. He looks stupid, acts stupid and has a D-list wife. The man maybe decent on the mic, but Wade Barrett is much better. And for Gabriel, well I don;t see him as a big WWE star. I don;t even like his finishing move.


----------



## Kolya (May 19, 2010)

Who would have thought a few weeks ago with the emergency elimnations and sliding ratings that NXT would within a few weeks be the best wrestling product on television?

Just a few pointers on last night's show.

Otunga did 2 moves. Actual wrestling moves - they were both chinlocks. And I'm think I'm right in saying he didn't hit the ropes once - in a tag team match. And he botched the tag - I mean I understand botching wrestling moves - some of them are technical and require timing, but to lack the basic motor neurone skills to touch R-Truth's hand - that's a special kind of retard.

Wade's smirk and mic skills. Wade's face when he's been abused or after he's dropped a gag(benny hill,ginja ninja, the C-List) is worth a belt or two alone. Slater is abusing him, cut to Wade, smirking knowlingly that he's the best there.

The disparity bebetween the two matches was huge too - I thought the Barrett Gabriel match was well executed and highlighted both of their strengths. Nice sky high pancake,backbreaker and big boot from Barrett and well executed sunset flip powerbomb,450 splash and discus forearm from Gabriel.
Otunga can't wrestle, and Slater lacks any kind of original or eye catching personality or offence.

Obviously the Danielson segement was insanley awesome too - but I think enough has been said on that already.

Bring on next week!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh my God!!! Johnny Gargano in Michael Cole's security team!!! I fucked marked my tits off!!!


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Michael Cole mark right here.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Oh my God!!! Johnny Gargano in Michael Cole's security team!!! I fucked marked my tits off!!!


You're not alone. I noticed that to and marked hard lol.


----------



## philosophyofaknife (Nov 7, 2009)

Good show! Wade's mic work continues to be 5*
Shame to see Slater go after he did some good work in that first match. To say he was lacking passion vs. Otgunga? Crazy. Not my choice for winner, for sure, but he was enjoyable at times.
Gabriel seemed a lot more interesting in the ring this week aswell.
The Cole/Bryan thing was interesting  Seriously, Cole should become GM at some point, because he worked the mic. I just can not wait to see this storyline continue! lol @ Miz saying he's "future endeavoured" 
I've got a horrible feeling we could see Otunga win and maybe challenge R-Truth for his title


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

EvoLution™ said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this, but I could actually see them giving Otunga the victory next week.
> 
> And if they do, they will have thrown this ENTIRE competition and all its meaning right down the shitter. Every week of programming, every match, every promo, every bit of passion from the guys who actually WANT to be here. If Otunga wins, all of that means nothing. Because Otunga means nothing. If this were a real competition, Otunga would have been eliminated first. Those are just the facts. He doesn't deserve to be in the final 7, the final 6, the final 5, the final 4, and certainly not the final 3. If you ask me, he doesn't even deserve to be in this competition, period. He represents exactly the reason why this is a cutthroat business; there are tons of wrestlers that only THINK they're talented, and we never hear a word about them. Why? Because they're not talented, they fail their opportunities, and they don't make it. This is the kind of guy that David Otunga is. And yet somehow, he's in the final three and simply because of the negative stereotype towards WWE, actually looks like a guy who could win this competition. It's pathetic, it's sad, and it's insulting.
> 
> ...


Best post I've read in a long time. Otunga is absolutely worthless on all fronts and it will be an utter disgrace if he wins over guys that actually respect the business and worked hard instead of using their girlfriend's fame to get there. IMO, any heat he gets is because he absolutely sucks, not because he's a good heel. I don't see this "it" factor or charisma everyone speaks of with him. His voice is completely monotone and his promos have no substance.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

Not really sure how i felt about the whole show in general but obviously the Danielson/Cole promo stole it. I agree with what many are saying about Michael Cole finding his calling so to speak as a heel manager/GM. If they continue this storyline for a while and possibly join Cole and Miz up I could see it being one of the best things the E will have done in a fair while. I don't know about the wrest of you but personally i marked when Danielson floored Miz. Anyway this being said I really hope Otunga doesn't win(although i think he probably will), I think it's right what you're all saying about his heat not being the result of him being a good heel but because he is genuinely shit. I personally hope Barrett wins but I also would MUCH prefer Gabriel over Otunga anyday. Otunga's mic skills are overrated and he sure as hell doesn't have the ring skills to cover it so obviously they are using him purely because of his "celeibrity status"(as if he really had one) and it pisses me off to no end. Anyway all this being said even if Otunga does in fact win and gets pushed then at least it seems like we've waded through the shit and found ourselves a nice big piece of gold in that hopefully we're going to get the real "American Dragon" Brian Danielson on our tv's.


----------



## Thekingofham (May 3, 2010)

So.......Thats it.......The Shows Over NXT Week........Just Like That........


Well That Was........Uneventful........


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Thekingofham said:


> So.......Thats it.......The Shows Over NXT Week........Just Like That........
> 
> 
> Well That Was........Uneventful........


A bit like your posts.

Did you go to school?


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

looks like NXT scored a raing of .8


----------



## gary year (Jul 5, 2008)

Cole/Danielson is honestly heading to legendary status.

Can't wait till he makes Cole his bitch.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

gary year said:


> Cole/Danielson is honestly heading to legendary status.
> 
> Can't wait till he makes Cole his bitch.


My only question is what submission move does he make him tap to? i'm thinking some crossface or something that works the neck. Cattle mutilation would be great, but wouldn't make Cole look like enough of a punk.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

irishboy109 said:


> My only question is what submission move does he make him tap to? i'm thinking some crossface or something that works the neck. Cattle mutilation would be great, but wouldn't make Cole look like enough of a punk.


Multiple elbow strikes to the head, because Bryan is a maniac. Maniac!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Portugoose said:


> Multiple elbow strikes to the head, because Bryan is a maniac. Maniac!


Submission via strikes needs to happen.


----------

